# AOSP project question



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

*AOSP GB or ICS?*​
*Which would you rather see done for the D2G?*

GB15.56%ICS1794.44%


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope this poll shows


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

Your the Dev, what's the issues with ICS,
working camera, GMS, battery life... or the time it will take to get a rom finished
I liked what has been done with CM9, if I still had a D2G, I would vote ICS


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

themib said:


> Your the Dev, what's the issues with ICS,
> working camera, GMS, battery life... or the time it will take to get a rom finished
> I liked what has been done with CM9, if I still had a D2G, I would vote ICS


My issue is that until HW acceleration gets resolved, ICS is still a toy-rom for the D2G. That's solely my opinion pulled from the fact that it is, after all, GB native and will work best (fewer system-level hacks) under it. Also basing that off a few months of ICS as a daily driver


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Honestly, I think we have a pretty decent selection of GB and ICS choices available, so I'm not really sure what benefit a pure AOSP port would provide for a discontinued model with a slowly-shrinking user base. However, I definitely want folks like you to stay involved in Android development and help build great ROMs for whatever phone I eventually buy to replace my D2G; and from that perspective, I think people like you getting more in-depth experience with ICS will be more beneficial to the larger Android community.

So my vote is for ICS, whether or not I ever get the chance to try it out on this device.


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

My vote is certainly for ICS.

Even with the partial hardware acceleration which might never get resolved, as well as the other major bugs like MMS not working by default (which should be fixable I would presume, since the MIUI ICS ROMs have the APN settings corrected), the ICS ROMs have just been far better than Gingerbread has ever been for me.

Just my opinion- and I use the ICS ROMs as daily drivers now (using AOKP at the moment).

I'm just curious what will come of this though, since the ICS ROMs we have now (CM9/AOKP/MIUI) all are pretty great, we just need to squash some bugs in some of them.


----------



## miga (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd say the ICS ROMs. They seemed more complete than anything GB-based.

CM9 and AOKP was nice when I was using my D2G. I'd still be using them if I used my D2G, but I just got a new phone last week (Samsung Galaxy Nexus).


----------

